# Bumper Boys or Zinger Wingers



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

If money isn't an issue, would ya'll rather have a pair of wingers with a full set of electronics or a pair of bumper boys derby boubles. I would appreciate your input. It seems to me that the wingers would have better versatility since you can shoot birds out of it too.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

The only problem with the winger zinger is you have to go out to the field and re-load after every use. It can be quite a pain in the butt if you have 3 or 4 dogs you train.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The great thing about wingers of course, is they throw birds! Bumper Boys normally do not. Normally?

There is a bird basket attachment that attaches to a Bumper boy, that is designed to throw, no..... launch pigeons. It does work as advertised. Some have had success with placing small ducks in the basket attachment, used a high powered load and "thrown" the duck. I personally have not tried this. 

But it is a pain to run out there and reload the winger. The Derby Double throws 2 dummies and other BB products throw up to 12 dummies, without reloading.

Wingers certainly have a place in your training tool box. There are positive and negative remarks about all of these products. Trainers need to determine what they need and seek that equipment for their dogs benefit.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

*wingers*

We have three zinger wingers with the new tt remotes and love them. They are very light set up in seconds fit in the back of my truck and have never failed. They throw bumpers , birds, ducks and dokkens.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Since we use birds all the time - the choice for me was obvious - Zinger Winger.

I got a Mini - still throws great and it is very easy to setup and use. About as difficult as carrying a lawn chair.

One hint with the Zinger Wingers - I have started using 209 primers instead of the .22 blanks. The blanks are a little difficult to remove, esp if you use nail gun loads. The 209 primers remove themselves when they go off. Could not be easier.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> The only problem with the winger zinger is you have to go out to the field and re-load after every use. It can be quite a pain in the butt if you have 3 or 4 dogs you train.


True, but we use this to our advantage. We make the dog that just worked sit at the line while we reload....it seems to have improved line manners, steadiness, and obedience.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

For us its not bad because I stay out in the field and keep them reloaded helps keep me in shape and they only take couple seconds to re load them very easy. 
Cindy


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

wouldn't a downside of the wingers be the fact that the dog might get "too much help" if it sees you going out and reloading the winger every time? I could see this being a negative compared to BB's, especially if you run singles and then like to build a double or triple afterwards. Seems to me the dog would be aided in its marking too much if it watches you walk a path each time to and from the winger. Just my .02..what do others think about this?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

jwarren said:


> wouldn't a downside of the wingers be the fact that the dog might get "too much help" if it sees you going out and reloading the winger every time? I could see this being a negative compared to BB's, especially if you run singles and then like to build a double or triple afterwards. Seems to me the dog would be aided in its marking too much if it watches you walk a path each time to and from the winger. Just my .02..what do others think about this?



I use a lot of remote launcers and there are several ways to deal with this.

I usually park/orient my vehicle so the dogs can't see. In the summer I frequently use space blankets to block the windows.

I've also staked the dog behind a holding blind. 

No big deal compared to setting up everything else.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

jwarren said:


> wouldn't a downside of the wingers be the fact that the dog might get "too much help" if it sees you going out and reloading the winger every time? I could see this being a negative compared to BB's, especially if you run singles and then like to build a double or triple afterwards. Seems to me the dog would be aided in its marking too much if it watches you walk a path each time to and from the winger. Just my .02..what do others think about this?


The dog to be worked is kept on the truck and it is parked so that they can't see what's going on until you bring them to the line. Only the dog that *has* worked sits while you reload.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Thank God....*

he gave me a pair of twins,Jacques and Shelby,that have my four Zingers ready to go by the time I get the next dog! Ive had bumper boys and Maxs.....but got rid of the junk...and strictly use what is dependable.


----------

